# New Tankscape



## BossRoss (Jun 17, 2010)

really diggin' the new tankscape... at first i thought it looked too messy with all the flat rocks, but the fish seem to love it... lots of caves, hiding spots and the breeding pair of kribs have their own little hideaway that they can defend without causing any real damage to their tankmates.


----------



## cowis (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice! full of hiding spaces!


----------

